# عملية إنقاذ فاشلة بامتياز



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يونيو 2008)

وردتني هذه الصور عن عملية انتشال سيارة فاشلة بامتياز 

والسبب هو عدم حساب الأوزان بشكل دقيق وطول الذراع وبالتالي العزم اللازم للرفع 

مما يدعونا إلى الدعوة لدقة الحساب في سبيل نجاح أي عمل من أعمال السلامة المهنية


----------



## sayed00 (15 يونيو 2008)

ندنا مثل بيقول 
جه يكحلها عماها


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

دا علشان على رأيك محسبوهاش صح ومكنش فيه lifting plan


----------



## ahmed body (28 مايو 2009)

جبتك يا عبدالمعين تعينى لاقيتك تنعان


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (28 مايو 2009)

thank you very much..........................


----------



## eng_eljazzar (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى على الصور


----------



## عبدالرحمن خميس (30 مايو 2009)

Lمشكور ياسيد على الصور المعبرة على اهمية حساب الإوزان قبل البدء في عمليات الرفع بما فيها السيور الناقلة


----------



## ahmedyani (5 يونيو 2009)

الوضوع مفيد حقا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البيئة66 (24 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## almasry (27 فبراير 2010)

هم يبكي وهم يضحك


----------



## safety113 (27 فبراير 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
وبعد في ناس بيقولو ليش السيفتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الصور المعبرة آمل أن نستفيد منها.


----------



## شبكشي (8 مارس 2010)

لو لاحظت في الرافعة الاولي لم يخرج صاحب الكرين الجاكات لايحافظ على التوازان وثبوت الحمولة وغير ذلك اقترب كثير من البحر ولم يعطفي المسافة الكافية 
ولم يخطط ويفكر قبل ان يبدا هذا سوء تصرف وافعال لايحمد عقباة 
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## freeman1980 (28 مايو 2010)

اعتقد الصور مفبركه لغرض الضحك فقط وتحياتي لصاحب الموضوع


----------

